# Hotrod Elgin



## deepsouth (Jul 30, 2019)

1935 Elgin Oriole.  Picked up the frame, seat, and post in a trade at a swap meet.
Everything else is just parts I had sitting around.  The wheels were an old set of       S-2's with really bad chrome. The only thing I bought was the tires. Last picture is with cross brace handlebars.  Not sure which I'll go with.
















.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice. I'd like to see how it looks with the first bars flipped upright.


----------



## Sven (Jul 31, 2019)

Very cool. Ride on!!!


----------

